# Maquetas  y LEDS



## DonVito (Feb 9, 2008)

Saludos compañeros foreros.

Tengo en mente un proyecto para una maqueta y necesito vuestra ayuda. Mis conocimientos electronicos son muy basicos, tirando a nulos ( no se enseñaba nada de electronica cuando estudiaba, como mucho, Tecnologia era la asignatura y todo era electricidad y madera   )

Bueno, relativo a la maqueta, mi idea, es hacer un castillo medieval fantastico, y habia pensado , en incluir algunos elementos electronicos. Como es un diorama, pues no contare con electricidad, asi que habia pensado en pilas y LEDS.

Mi idea, es un castilo que en cada torre( hay 4) tenga un par de diodos LED amarillo/blanco detras de una ventana, para que de la impresion de que hay gente dentro.

En el patio del castillo habira un fuego ardiendo, con lo que un led rojo y otro amarillo harian el efecto.

Todo necesito que se encienda dandole a un unico interruptor

La ayuda que necesito es basicamente:

- Donde se compran los LED´s y que precio tienen mas o menos.
- Como conectar los LED´s(cables?) entre si y el interruptor.
- Soy nulo, asi que si me lo explicais para tontos os lo agradeceria en el alma.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Amigo una pregunta rapida ¿Como pasate la prueba para registrarte?

Volviendo al tema, los led's los venden en todas partes: tiendas electronicas, paginas de subastas, en tiendas de electronica y son muy baratos.

Los led's los puedes conectar con cables, alambres o un PCB. Los conectas en serie con una resistencia de limitacion que previamente debes calcular!


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 9, 2008)

Los LED's se compran en cualquier casa de electrónica, hay colores más comunes que otros, con lo cual puede que consigas rojos en cualquier lado pero no así los blancos. De cualquier forma en cualquier casa decente, es decir, más o menos grande tienen que tener todos los que buscás. 
  Cuanto cuesta depende de donde sos, en pesos Argentinos pueden salirte desde algo menos de $1 hasta $3 o $4 un LED más o menos estandar, dependiendo el color que sea. No valen todos lo mismo y los blancos son más caros que el resto.

Los LED's se conectan en forma muy simple, los que buscás ni siquiera son bicolor ni nada así que todos tendrán tan solo dos patas y se conectan de la misma forma que una lamparita (no sé si trabajaste con ellas alguna vez), la única diferencia es que *tienen polaridad* es decir que no podés conectar cualquier pata a cualquier polo de la pila porque el LED's es un *diodo* un dispositivo semiconductor, es decir, solo deja pasar la corriente en un sentido pero no en el otro.

En la práctica, contando con un LED, un interruptor y una pila. El circuito sería:

el positivo de la pila a una pata del interruptor, la otra pata al positivo del LED (es la pata más larga), de la otra pata del LED al negativo de la pila, y listo.

Lo que sí tenés que tener en cuenta es que no todos los LED's usan el mismo voltage para encender, los rojos por ejemplo son lso que usan menos voltage (1.28 volt. creo, pero no lo tengo presente ahora mismo). Y los azules y Blancos son los que más consumen. Con lo cual, si la alimentación va a ser única tal vez habría que incluri alguna resistencia, de un valor pequeño, para contrarrestar estas diferencias. Pero eso ya lo vemos cuando tengas todo más claro. Además por ahí alguien tiene los valores más presentes, sino es uan cuestión de glooglear un poco y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## DonVito (Feb 9, 2008)

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones, os lo agradezco mucho.

Anthony123, la prueba para registrase en el foro la considero innecesaria, ya que veta a mucha gente que no tiene idea de electronica y necesita ayuda. Pero con la ley de Ohm en mano y cualquier tabla de colores de lasmiles que existen en internet, es facil.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Trata de usar la pagina que te pase! Ya te da las especificaciones de la resistencia, solo tienes que calcular e ir corriendo a la tienda electronica mas cercana!


----------



## ciri (Feb 9, 2008)

DonVito dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por vuestras aportaciones, os lo agradezco mucho.
> 
> Anthony123, la prueba para registrase en el foro la considero innecesaria, ya que veta a mucha gente que no tiene idea de electronica y necesita ayuda. Pero con la ley de Ohm en mano y cualquier tabla de colores de lasmiles que existen en internet, es facil.



Me tomo el atrevimiento de una pequeña contestación:
"veta a mucha gente que no tiene idea de electronica y necesita ayuda", intentar explicarle a alguien un circuito que no tiene NI IDEA, no es nada fácil, y si no tiene ni idea, seguramente lo que quiera hacer es una locura que es complicado para alguien que sabe mucho o en el mejor de los casos un circuito muy fácil que se encuentra en cualquier lado y bien explicado.

"Pero con la ley de Ohm en mano y cualquier tabla de colores de lasmiles que existen en internet, es facil", bien como tu dices, pero eso quiere decir que por lo menos sabes que es el código de colores, hay personas que ni eso.. es simplemente una pequeña prueba, no un eliminatorio..


----------



## DonVito (Feb 9, 2008)

Magnifica pagina Antony123, ya tengo casi todo lo que necesito 



			
				ciri dijo:
			
		

> intentar explicarle a alguien un circuito que no tiene NI IDEA, no es nada fácil, y si no tiene ni idea, seguramente lo que quiera hacer es una locura que es complicado para alguien que sabe mucho o en el mejor de los casos un circuito muy fácil que se encuentra en cualquier lado y bien explicado



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero para eso estamos aqui en este foro no? Para decirle que es algo complicado y que se olvide de hacerlo si no tiene conocimientos. Y tambien para decirle "donde" puede encontrar el esquema/circuito/materiales/libros/webs que puedan serle de ayuda. No todo el mundo tiene porque saber electronica, pero todo el mundo deberia al menos tener la oportunidad de preguntar.  

Yo no tengo ni idea, y anthony123 y sebasgm me han resuelto en gran parte mi problema. Obviamente con mis conocimientos no les voy a decir que me expliquen como hacer un clapper para mi casa, pero si como montar un led+bateria+interruptor.  

De todas formas y como anecdota, googleando he visto en foros la pregunta para registrase


----------



## ciri (Feb 9, 2008)

DonVito dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero para eso estamos aqui en este foro no? Para decirle que es algo complicado y que se olvide de hacerlo si no tiene conocimientos. Y tambien para decirle "donde" puede encontrar el esquema/circuito/materiales/libros/webs que puedan serle de ayuda. No todo el mundo tiene porque saber electronica, pero todo el mundo deberia al menos tener la oportunidad de preguntar.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea, y anthony123 y sebasgm me han resuelto en gran parte mi problema. Obviamente con mis conocimientos no les voy a decir que me expliquen como hacer un clapper para mi casa, pero si como montar un led+bateria+interruptor.
> 
> De todas formas y como anecdota, googleando he visto en foros la pregunta para registrase



Entiendo estoy de acuerdo, pero tambien sirve como filtro a las personar que buscan una solución y nada más, la que quiere aprender, busca el código de resistencias en internet y entra..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Pero amigo DonVito debes entender tambien, que si buscas mas en google, lo encuentras todo!


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2008)

¿Desde cuando hay una evaluación para registrarse en el foro? Yo no la hice
¿Esta buena? ¿Es excluyente? ¿Hay un hilo dedicado a ella?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Creo que Li-ion la implemento a finales de enero! Pss es muy sencilla (codigo de colores de las resistencas) y no creo que sea excluyente porque cualquiera puede ver una tablita en google y resolver ese obstaculo! Creo que vi una conversacion por ahi de esta pruebilla!


----------



## ferdinand80 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yo soy novato en el tema, pero la prueba estuvo bien, tuve que bajarme el programa "Resistor" y calcular el valor de la resistencia, era de 1500 ohmios.


----------



## rurogar (Mar 12, 2008)

la verdad que tampoco hace falta mucha idea... unicamente poner en google "valor resistencia marron-rojo-...." y t sale el valor asique yo no la considero ni excluyente. Unicamente un poco ridicula. En cambio lo q si se podria hacer es estructurar el foro (yo llevo 2 dias no quiero tampoco decir tonterias) es decir crear niveles de usuario q tengan capacidad para entrar a diferentes niveles de complejidad en lo q se refiere a la creaccion de circuitos y su entendimiento.

Aunque no estaria mal para los novatos hacer un buen manual basico.

Solo como recomendacion...yo tamb soy novato pero un poco de tecn. electrica estoy viendo en la uni y algo de instalaciones electricas aunq eso es meramente teorico no practico...es decir muchas cosas se ven en teoria pero a la hora de la verdad en la practica son mas faciles que entender la propia teoria.

No se si me acabais entendiendo, pero...por lo menos lo he intentado. (Es normal que algunos veteranos desesperen con novatos Por ejemplo como yo...jejeje pero tambien se puede pedir un poco de compresion y en caso de encontrarse con uno dirigirle a un buen manual)

Gracias.


----------

